# 94 Astro Van Flywheel Removal/install



## TattooDaddyGerr (Feb 20, 2007)

Could someone please help me out? I cannot find a diagram or manual anywhere that shows me the proper procedure to remove and install a flywheel on my 94 astro van. its a 4.3L V6. I am changing the starter but am thinking the flywheel might be missing teeth. IF so, I have to change it. I just dont want to bung it all up. ANy help would be great. Thank you very much.:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Just browse the Internet. I believe I found one there. 

______________________
Amateur Electronic Supply - AES Ham Radio Catalog by AES Amateur Electronic Supply


----------



## wheeliedart (Feb 12, 2006)

The 1st step would be to remove the flywheel cover and visually inspect the teeth on the ring gear(flexplate/flywheel). Under van, 2 rods bolted to cover and to engine. remove transmission end bolts, loosen engine end. remove 4 bolts at corners of cover. Cooling lines may have to be disconnected to competely remove cover. If starter did not grind (loud) horribly skip flexplate/flywheel altogether. 
If teeth are damaged severely, remove above mentioned cover. starter, driveshaft, crossmember(mount and member attached) cooling lines, tourque converter bolts, and bell housing bolts. use the long starter bolts in place of 2 bell housing bolts and slide transmission rearward. Do Not overtighten flexplate bolts 40lb. ft. is approx. package will state proper spec. I have been in the automatic transmission buisiness 30+ years. Your flywheel is fine unless abused/neglected.


----------

